# Has anyone received their exam confirmation yet?



## Daisy (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone has received their 'ticket' to the big event yet. NCEES website said we should get an email 3-4 weeks before the exam...so we're getting close!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 31, 2009)

Got my first card back yesterday saying they are reviewing my application, maybe next week.


----------



## petobe (Mar 31, 2009)

i was curious too, i called NCEES today - they said they are sending them out in email format next week.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks, I was wondering the same thing. Has anyone here ever proctored an exam in another state?


----------



## petobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Check you email!! Got mine today arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ucfce (Apr 3, 2009)

Ditto, Florida examinees should have recieved theirs via email today.

It's to late to turn back now!


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Apr 3, 2009)

Received mine today! Tennessee Exam


----------



## geofs_PE (Apr 3, 2009)

I got an email notification from NCEES this morning.


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got Wisconsin confirmation in the snail mail yesterday. :blowup:


----------



## Daisy (Apr 4, 2009)

I got my Colorado confirmation yesterday too!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 4, 2009)

Daisy said:


> I got my Colorado confirmation yesterday too!


Got mine in email yesterday. (TN)

Good luck everybody!!

Later


----------



## rolltyde (Apr 5, 2009)

Downloaded mine from ELEES site yesterday (AL).


----------



## BPE07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got mine in the mail yesterday...Iowa.


----------



## Summ97 (Apr 7, 2009)

Since you all made me worry about this, I called yesterday.

They're sending out NJ's admissions packet this week so expect it next week.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 8, 2009)

I got my seating assignment in the mail Tuesday!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 9, 2009)

Got my 2nd card back showing acceptance, ticket to dance in mail. CA


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 9, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, Calif


----------

